# Post Holiday Humor!



## sawhorseray (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## robrpb (Nov 27, 2020)

Good ones Ray. Thanks, I was Jonesin there for a while.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 27, 2020)

Needed those mid day chuckles.
Jim


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 27, 2020)

Definitely  some good giggles, Thx.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2020)

A nice collection there Ray


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2020)

Those were all great, thanks Ray!

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## robrpb (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2020)

Still Howling at Moo Shoe Pork! The Barking Dog being ignored hits home too...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2020)

All very funny.  The pumpkin pie way to start a fight is clever.  Thanks, these are always welcome and needed.
Very much appreciated too.


----------

